# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  SPB 610 vs Lifetech HP 12000 ?

## ranggarf

Permisi semuanya om tante agan agan , mau tanya saya bingung mau pilih antara spb 610 atau hp 12000 yang notabene sama sama 75 watt , fyi kolam saya berukuran 2,8 x 1,8 x 0,7 (sudah termasuk chamber) , yang ingin saya tanyakan lebih baik yang spb 610 atau hp 12000 ya ? , saya dengar dengar juga yang spb 610 setelah dipakai beberapa bulan sering jadi kecil debit air nya ? , mohon bantuan nya terimakasih banyakkk 🙏🙏😇

----------


## panji42

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

